# Dear Sony RX100 Development Team



## expatinasia (Jun 17, 2015)

Am I alone in hoping for the following?

At the moment I carry my smart phone with me everywhere (Samsung Galaxy Note), but I am not overly happy with the images that it produces. They are OK but not what I want. I do not carry my 1D X and different lenses etc everywhere so here is what I would like:

I would like the RX100 (basically the best pocketable camera there is with all the IV specs) but with Android, so I can have whatsapp, a calculator, the weather apps, a phone, calendar, browser, alarm clock etc.

Basically I would like the RX100 to be my pocket camera which also works as my phone, rather than having to carry two things around.

I know battery life may be an issue, so I will gladly buy 1 perhaps even 2 extra batteries.

What do you think?

Oh, as you are combining the two I would gladly pay around US$1,000 - 1,500 for it as that is what I would probably spend on buying them separately. This is not about saving, it is about convenience and quality.


----------

